# Convertidor ( 0-10V, 4-20mA // 2,4V )



## bidaiaria (Jun 2, 2008)

Buenas a todos.
Tengo que hacer un diseño para mi proyecto, que trata de una entrada para el micro de (0-2,4V).
La señal de entrada que tendría sería de (0-10) volts, ó (4-20) miliamperes.

El esquema que os pongo, es la idea que tengo, pero nose si con la fuente de corriente de 20miliamperios tendré 2,4V además de obtenerlo con 10V.
Nose si tendría que poner un operacional a la entrada del micro, para aislar impedancias, y nose como simular el prototipo que he echo metiendole 20mA, ya que lo que hago es con una resistencia y una fuente de alimentación, y quzias la resistencia que utilizo interfiera en las impedancias del divisor de tensión.

Espero haberme explicado bien, y haber si alguna alma caritativa me ayuda.

Saludos,


----------



## darkcomet (Jun 8, 2008)

te recomiendo para el acople de impedancias si tienes problemas que realices un seguidor de tension para evitar que se te caiga el voltaje cuando conectes, yo tuve un problema similar y lo solucione asi


----------



## loudness (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola. He leido este foro muchas veces pero es la primera vez que escribo.

El titulo del tema lo dice todo. Estoy intentando hacer un circuito que convierta una senal de 0-10V a una de 0-20 mA con amplificadores operacionales. Como no soy un experto en estos, solo me queda el recurso de buscar por la web e ir estudiando poco a poco.

Cual es mi problema entonces?. Todos los esquemas que he encontrado hasta ahora estan pensados para una doble tension (+12 ,-12V parece ser la mas comun). Pero yo necesito hacer un circuito para una unica tension de 12V.

Hasta ahora he probado varios montajes utilizando el LM358N y LMC6482 pero ninguno funciona de manera correcta.

Lo unico que pido es que alguien me conteste si estoy pidiendo un imposible o de verdad hay alguna manera de hacerlo.

Espero sus opiniones. 
Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 27, 2012)

Si no buscas gran linealidad, fijate si te sirve esto:



El valor de R2 lo podrías fijar mejor con resistencias del 1% o usar un pote/preset/multivuelta si la aplicación que le vas a dar al circuito lo permite.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 27, 2012)

No es verdad! hay circuitos con operacionales que convierten voltaje a corriente y viceversa con tensiones sintéticas pero no creo que lo logres con sólo 12Vcc...ya que se puede saturar el operacional...

y sino la forma más simple y berreta de hacerlo cual es???

Una resistencia de 500 ohms en serie...

0V / 500Ω = 0A

10V / 500Ω = 0,02A


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 27, 2012)

Pero ahí tu carga es fija. Habrá que ver que está buscando.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 27, 2012)

Si hermano, la carga es fija pero varía la tensión...al hacerlo varía la corriente...

para que eso suceda la carga debe ser fija!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 27, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si hermano, la carga es fija pero varía la tensión...al hacerlo varía la corriente...
> 
> para que eso suceda la carga debe ser fija!!!



Por eso te digo, la idea es tener una fuente de corriente...


----------



## loudness (Mar 27, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas.

cosmefulanito04: Gracias por el esquema. Ahora mismo no dispongo de ese transistor en particular pero buscare alguno parecido para montar ese esquema.

DJ DRACO: Cierto es que con una sola alimentacion el op satura y resulta imposible.... dificil. De momento intentare lo de la resistencia. A veces lo mas facil funciona bien.

Gracias por las ideas. Cuando vaya teniendo resultados os lo hare saber.
Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Mar 27, 2012)

Fijate en este artículo

http://electronicdesign.com/article...ge-to-current-converter-works-from-a-single-s


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 2, 2012)

El opamp lo escoges tu, que entregue los 20mA q necesitas.
Si partes esos 12 voltios en +6 y -6 normal lo haces.


----------



## Dominique (Abr 15, 2012)

Hola compañeros

Acá les dejo un circuito que tal vez les pueda servir...(CIRCUITO DE 0-10V a 4-20mA) el circuito fué previamente simulado en el programa PROTEUS y  funciona de perlas.... estos son los materiales:

3 Circuitos integrados LF353 (Cada uno posee 2 amplificadores encapsulados)
10 resistencias de 10k Ohmios
1 resistencia de 8k Ohmios
2 resistencias de 500 Ohmios
1 Trimmer o potenciómetro de 1k Ohmios
1 Transistor 2N3906

Nos vemos!! espero les sirva el aporte


----------



## loudness (Abr 26, 2012)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas y su interes y perdonen por no poder contestar antes.

He montado los circuitos que ustedes me han aconsejado, bien en protoboard o bien en Proteus. Hasta ahora el unico que me ha dado algun resultado interesante ha sido el enviado por kiwhilario. Estoy cambiando los valores de las resistencias y creo que puedo conseguir algo satisfactorio. Les informare de mis avances en unas semanas.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 26, 2012)

fijate si te sirve esto, yo lo diseñé hace unos años, es un conversor tension/corriente para un lazo 4-20mA con la particularidad de que es ajustable tanto la ganancia (span) como el minimo (el tope de 4mA), si es para tensiones que van solo de 0 a 10V no creo que tengas problema, el tema es que justamente el minimo (4mA) se ajusta para darle un umbral distinto de cero, para evitar que pase ruido por el lazo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 26, 2012)

hola loudness,en que parte de japon vives ...........saludos


----------



## loudness (Abr 26, 2012)

hazard_1998: Gracias por el circuito. Es el mas complicado de los que he estado viendo hasta ahora y se escapa un poco a mis escasos conocimientos, pero me parece muy interesante asi que intentare montarlo. Sobre todo lo del ajuste de 4mA me parece la leche. Dame tiempo.

Daniel.more: Lo siento pero no contesto preguntas personales en un foro.

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 26, 2012)

Obviamente será la resistencia de 500 ohm +/- 1% el mejor  circuito,  la que ha mencionado DJ DRACO.

Después de todo, tu circuito receptor transformará corriente en tensión.
Recuerda que las fuentes de corriente no existen en la realidad, sólo se emulan.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 27, 2012)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Obviamente será la resistencia de 500 ohm +/- 1% el mejor  circuito,  la que ha mencionado DJ DRACO.
> 
> Después de todo, tu circuito receptor transformará corriente en tensión.
> Recuerda que las fuentes de corriente no existen en la realidad, sólo se emulan.
> ...



Si es el mejor solo en el caso de que tu carga sea de 500ohm, si tu carga no es de 500ohm, entonces necesitas hacerte una fuente de corriente.

Por ej. en el circuito que publiqué si bien es sencillo, el grado de libertad que tenés en la carga es limitado:

[LATEX]R_{Carga-max}=\frac{V_{cc}-\(I_{cq-max}.470 \Omega + V_{ce-sat}\)}{I_{cq}}[/LATEX]

Ese límite rondara entre 15 a 30 ohm según el transistor (un rango bastante acotado). Pero si el flaco entendió el circuito haciendo un par de modificaciones podés amplir fácilmente ese rango.

Pero a la larga todo dependerá de cual sea la carga que tenga y como tampoco lo especifica, todo es válido.


----------



## loudness (Abr 27, 2012)

Gracias a todos por sus opiniones, por lo que veo es un tema mas complicado de lo que creia...

El circuito que me da los 0-10V es un regulador de humedad bastante antiguo y cuyas caracteristicas desconozco por completo. La historia es que necesito (si es posible) conectarlo a un panel-meter que solo reconoce 0 a 20 ma (os envio el datasheet). 

http://www.m-system.co.jp/mssenglish/PDF/ES/40/es40dv.pdf

De ahi que necesite la dichosa fuente. 

metalmetropolis: Poniendo la resistencia en serie (500 ohms) es cierto que en el panel salen 20 ma pero el regulador baja su tension hasta 9.4 V lo que da una lectura fallida de la humedad. Personalmente no le he hecho pero la persona que lo probo me lo tiro para atras. No me sirve.

cosmefulanito04: Este flaco no entiende mucho de transistores ni electronica en general asi que solo me queda el ensayo-error que a veces es lo mejor jejeje. Estoy buscando el transistor para poder probarlo. Dadme tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 27, 2012)

Efectivamente necesitas un conversor a 4~20mA,  existen integrados especificos para esa aplicacion, sino el circuito que te postie te va a servir, esta fuente de corriente sirve para enviar señales a distancia sin que interfieran ruidos, internamente el que recibe la señal tiene un resistor de 250ohm especial que vuelve a convertir la corriente de lazo en una tension de 1 a 5 volts


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 27, 2012)

loudness dijo:


> ...
> 
> cosmefulanito04: *Este flaco no entiende mucho de transistores* ni electronica en general asi que solo me queda el ensayo-error que a veces es lo mejor jejeje. Estoy buscando el transistor para poder probarlo. Dadme tiempo.
> 
> Saludos



No lo tomes a mal, pero de última pregunta y te sacamos la duda  .


----------



## loudness (May 16, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo a todos por su interes. Lo siento por dejar el tema colgado pero no puedo dedicarlo tanto tiempo como me gustaria.

Hazard_1998: Si es verdad que existen integrados para esa funcion. Hace un tiempo, afrontando el mismo problema, me hice con un AD694AQ de Analog Devices. Lo estuve probando y jugando un poco con el, pero el problema que tenia con este era que, para 10V me daba 20mA sin problemas, pero para 0V me daba 4mA, no consegui que me diera 0mA de ninguna manera. Aquella vez el problema se soluciono de otra manera, asi que lo deje de lado.

cosmefulanito04: No me enfado, solo lo decia de broma, hombre. Encima que me estais ayudando....

Conclusion del tema. Las necesidades han cambiado un poco. Ahora ya no necesito conectar a un panel-meter determinado sino que cualquier LCD es suficiente. Por lo tando he construido un sencillo circuito con un PIC y un LCD que lee los 0-10V y los convierte a 0～100% que era lo que se necesitaba realmente. Ya no necesito el cambio intermedio de 0-20mA. 

De todas maneras ya estaba cerca de conseguirlo con el circuito que os envio. No me gusta mucho este circuito, pero la persona que lo ha probado me ha dicho que no va mal del todo. Os lo envio por si os apetece echarle un vistazo.

Gracias de nuevo a todos. Si siguen comentando les respondere sin falta.
Saludos.


----------



## danny90 (Dic 4, 2016)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fijate si te sirve esto, yo lo diseñé hace unos años, es un conversor tension/corriente para un lazo 4-20mA con la particularidad de que es ajustable tanto la ganancia (span) como el minimo (el tope de 4mA), si es para tensiones que van solo de 0 a 10V no creo que tengas problema, el tema es que justamente el minimo (4mA) se ajusta para darle un umbral distinto de cero, para evitar que pase ruido por el lazo.



Podrias ser amable de explicar la etapa de ajuste del circuito, cual es la finalidad del diodo ?


----------

